# Questions About A New Pigeon



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

About a week and a half ago when I was walking one of my dogs she found a baby pigeon. He was obviously on his own and too young to be. We brought him home and have been taking care of him since. He now eats on his own and is getting the hang of flying. I've named him Owl and he has accepted me as his mother. He loves being in my lap or on my shoulder and always peeps and squawks whenever he sees me. I had assumed I would take care of him until he was od enough to be on his own, but I have become very attached to the little guy (I say it's a 'he', but I really don't know for sure). When my husband and I were out in the yard with him a few days ago a man saw us and stopped to talk. He was telling us that he used to raise tumbler pigeons and that our Owl is a rock dove pigeon. I suppose he would also be considered a feral pigeon? Is that correct? Well, the man was telling us that most pigeons have the 'homing' instinct and will return home once they are old enough to fly away. I had not considered this before, but now I am hoping and praying this is what Owl will decide to do. I guess my questions revolve around this aspect. How can I ensure that Owl will return here once he is able to fly away on his own? I don't like the idea of keeping him caged up even though a few people have suggested that. I just want him to come home once he learns to fly away. Today we were out in the yard and he was on my shoulder. I put him on the ground and I walked into the patio (where his box and sleeping basket are) to see what he would do. He pecked around outside for a bit and then came into the patio and got on my shoes. That's his way of saying he wants to be picked up.  As you can see I've completely fallen in love and I would very much appreciate any advice any of you may have. I just want him to come home once he's able to fly away!

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, and welcome!

Yes, "rock dove" is another term for wild (feral) pigeons.

And yes, feral pigeons will return to their 'home', just like domesticated 'homing' pigeons. The only difference is, that homing or racing pigeons have been bred for generations for their homing instinct, and are capable of returning home from 600+ miles away. I'm not sure that a feral could do that









If you are just letting Owl out to fly around your yard, he will likely always remain there.

HOWEVER. Nothing in life is 100% (ok, except death and taxes LOL). Owl might always stay around, with no problems. But, he (she?) might also, come spring, decide to go looking for a mate, and move into a flock of ferals nearby. And, life in the great outdoors is NOT free from hazards -- hawks, wires, cars, cats, etc. No one can say for sure that by letting their birds out in the yard (even supervised) that they are 100% "Safe". Supervised flying is 'safer' than being left unattended, but there are still hazards.

The choice (and it is a difficult one) is -- do you keep Owl inside forever, not letting him practice his natural desire to fly, or do you let him go out on occassion (supervised), letting him be free for a while, but taking a risk?

Only you can make this decision -- no one can make it for you. You have to weigh the odds, and decide which choice you can best live with.

Good luck, and hang around -- this is a nice forum with good people!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

If your bird is as tame as you say I wouldn't let him out at all, I have 2 pet pigeons and one is a feral, I'm sure if I let him out he will come back because he used to visit my balcony before I caught him but I would never do it because it's dangerous out there.

I've also raised and rehabbed alot of babies and most of them become tame very easily..


Pigeons make wonderful pets and can stay indoors and be very happy, if you let him out he could easily get hurt/caught by a cat, hawk as Janine says, he could also catch some diseases that are spread through wild pigeons... Please consider keeping him indoors. 

I will post something about general care in afew minutes.

Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Pigeons make wonderful pets and are pretty easy to care for, here are some basic things that pigeons need: 

1. Fresh water (I usually change it twice a day) 

2. A pigeon mix either from a supply store or you can make your own by buying some seeds from a bulk store and mixing them (Pigeons like things like Milo, whole white or green peas, whole corn, millet, safflower, raw peanuts (NOT salted or dry roasted)..etc. 

3. Pigeon grit (Not gravel from a pet shop) you can get red cross grit from a feed supply store, it contains crushed oyster shells and is a good source of calcium.
Also you can offer him chopped cuttle bone and crushed egg shells. 

4. If your bird is an indoor pet he will need a vitamin and mineral powder that goes in the water since he won't be able to produce any vitamin D3 without direct sunlight, so you can buy a supplement from a pet shop. 

Housing: 

A nice cage will do, the pigeon should be able to stretch out both wings and still have some room. Pigeons don't really like round perches so you can get a flat perch.
The droppings should be cleaned once a day to keep the cage clean and the pigeon healthy. 

You can add ACV (Apple cider vinegar) to the water once a week, this helps keep the bird healthy also.
The dose is 1/4 cup or alittle less per gallon of fresh water. 

If you have any questions please post them here.. 

Mary


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello! Thanks so much for the feedback. I have a problem with the idea of keeping Owl caged up, but then again I would hate to see something happen to my little guy if I let him be outdoors unsupervised. I have thought about all of the things that you mentioned could be a danger to him and that is when my dilemma started. Well, after thinking about those things and then realizing Owl may have the 'homing' instinct and would return here. Once I heard about that then I was completely hooked! However, even though I am as attached as I am I do realize I have a lot to think about. 

You mentioned Owl finding a mate in the Spring and moving into a flock of ferals nearby. How likely is it that he would retunr here with his mate? Oh, and is there any way I can figure out if Owl is a he or a she? ;-) 

I appreciate your response and the warm welcome. I do beleive I will be sticking around for awhile!

Thanks again!



> Originally posted by WhiteWingsCa:
> *Hi, and welcome!
> 
> Yes, "rock dove" is another term for wild (feral) pigeons.
> ...


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello! Thanks for all the info and as I said in my previous response I realize I have a lot to think about regarding whether or not I will allow Owl to fly free when he is able. I am thinking about your comments and I appreciate all the input.

Owl is being well taken care of. I purchased pigeon feed from the feed store already and he is enjoying that. I also tend to give him some of the vegetables that I make with dinner. He loves lima beans! I do need to get grit still, but I don't think it is necessary I give him vitamin D3 as he is on the patio most of the time and he is in the sun. I will keep an eye out though and make sure he is getting enough sunlight. If not then I will purchase the vitamin D3 supplement you mentioned. He is quite comfortable in his cage. And it is cleaned out a few times a day. Thanks for letting me know about the flat perch. I will see about finding something for that. He has an old broom stick that we gave him to perch on, but he doesn't use it very much. Now I know why! I will also begin to add some apple cider vinegar to his water.

Thanks again for all the info and I will be sure to post regular updates.



> Originally posted by maryco:
> *Pigeons make wonderful pets and are pretty easy to care for, here are some basic things that pigeons need:
> 
> 1. Fresh water (I usually change it twice a day)
> ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi! Thanks for the great care you have shown this baby!

Here is one more thing you have to consider if you let Owl have free flight. If he or she comes around other feral pigeons he may pick up disease among the flock. Please make sure he gets a "pox" vaccine and PMV shot. He still may get canker, salmonella, and other diseases out in the world. If he drinks water out in nature he can get giargia and internal parasites. I'm not trying to scare you...but I had to give my birds these shots as they fly out of the coop.

You can always purchase him a mate from a pigeon fancier, should he or she get lonely.

Treesa


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello! There is no need to thank me for the care I am giving my little Owl I am truly loving every minute of it!

I had not considered the fact that Owl should have some shots once he flies out of his coop. You did not scare me, but did a wonderful job of informing me of some info I had not known.

Thank you also for the great suggestion about purchasing a mate for Owl. I had not thought of that, but that still leaves me in a quandry about whether or not I should let Owl roam free and hope he comes 'home' safe and sound. So many things on my mind!

Ideally, I would love for him to be able to fly away unsupervised and have him come home in perfect condition. Is that asking for too much? ;-)



> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *Hi! Thanks for the great care you have shown this baby!
> 
> Here is one more thing you have to consider if you let Owl have free flight. If he or she comes around other feral pigeons he may pick up disease among the flock. Please make sure he gets a "pox" vaccine and PMV shot. He still may get canker, salmonella, and other diseases out in the world. If he drinks water out in nature he can get giargia and internal parasites. I'm not trying to scare you...but I had to give my birds these shots as they fly out of the coop.
> ...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I like your name--we have a beautiful red pigeon named Maddie. Actually it's Madrid, but we call him Maddie.

About the grit--it's important. Pigeons swallow their seeds whole and require grit to grind their food and digest it properly. It also adds calcium, salt and minerals to their diet. 

I liked the idea of free-flying my pigeons until I learned the hard way that it's full of hazards. We trained and flew for two seasons. We've had birds that got lost (or killed) and never returned. We had a bird returned to us (via the phone number band on her leg) who had a close encounter with a hawk and managed to escape, but suffered talon wounds to her back. That was a $125 vet visit. And most recently, one of our rollers got lost and ingested pesticides from someone's yard while he was out. Again, we got him back via the phone number band on his leg. Our wonderful vet pulled him through, but it cost over $1,000. We have Cooper's hawks in our area 8 months out of the year.

To fly or not to fly must be a personal decision for each pigeon owner. I'm not criticizing people for flying their pigeons; each situation is different. But personally I've decided that because mine are pets, each one named and loved, and the hazards are great, I'm not free-flying them anymore. If you give your pigeon plenty of exercise in the house he should be content, especially if that's all he knows. We have a fantail that lives in the house. He's in his cage when I'm not around and I let him out for exercise while I'm home. My other pigeons seem content in the loft. They have lots of room to fly around and a sunroom for fresh air. 

I'm not trying to discourage you, but to make sure you make an informed decision about free-flying.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I know how you feel, I get to feeling guilty when my poor babies get cooped up and I can't fly them everyday. It is a hard decision, but if you have made a pet out of Owl, you might consider building him an aviary to fly in- outside, and keep a cage for him at night- inside. 

Among my 43 I have two hand raised pigeons who I absolutely will not fly because my son and I would be devistated if a hawk were to get him or his sister. He and his sister live in the coop at night, and by day they get to come in, they also have an aviary to fly in. They are like my children, and totally dependent on me. 

Once these birds have bonded with humans, like Owl, and they haven't been outside, they become pets. They may not have the instinct to know their enemies.

Also, you mentioned, you keep Owl in the porch. Is it predator proofed? Is out of harms way ? Is your porch screened? Anything that can tear thru screening, like a cat or 
racoon, will!!!They do anything to get a bird, I have seen it all. They will claw thru wire and cage and literally drag the bird out to get food. Can you keep him indoors? Treesa


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello! I really had to smile at this post. You mentioned three different names in it that I am well acquainted with. One of my Australian shepherds is named Maddie (Madolyn) and that is where my User Name came from. Madrid is my sister's married name and Cooper is my maiden name. Lots of familiar names!

I will be purchasing some grit for Owl in the next few days.

My husband and I have been talking and we are seriously considering making Owl a pet. In actuality, he probably already is! My husband will be building a cage (cote, I beleive is the correct name) for our patio. Meanwhile Owl is content to be on the patio during the day when I am home and he is indoors at night. We are seriously leaning towards not free-flying our little guy because we would be feel just horrendous if something were to happen to him.

Thanks for all the input!



> Originally posted by Birdmom4ever:
> *I like your name--we have a beautiful red pigeon named Maddie. Actually it's Madrid, but we call him Maddie.
> 
> About the grit--it's important. Pigeons swallow their seeds whole and require grit to grind their food and digest it properly. It also adds calcium, salt and minerals to their diet.
> ...


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello again! As I mentioned in the previous reply we are very much leaning towards keeping Owl as a pet. The free-flying sounds great in theory, but I beleive there are way too many risk factors. Also, as previously mentioned Owl is on the patio during the day when I am home. There is one open wall, but I work from home so I continuously check on him. I am often out there anyway as well. At night he is brought indoors.

I really believe that Owl is dependant on me already. He depends on me for everything and I just can't imagine that he would have the necessary instincts to live in the wild on his own.

Once again I appreciate all the help and replies!




> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *I know how you feel, I get to feeling guilty when my poor babies get cooped up and I can't fly them everyday. It is a hard decision, but if you have made a pet out of Owl, you might consider building him an aviary to fly in- outside, and keep a cage for him at night- inside.
> 
> Among my 43 I have two hand raised pigeons who I absolutely will not fly because my son and I would be devistated if a hawk were to get him or his sister. He and his sister live in the coop at night, and by day they get to come in, they also have an aviary to fly in. They are like my children, and totally dependent on me.
> ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm very happy you made the decision to keep Owl as a pet, you will not regret it. I'm sure Owl is the most content and happiest pigeon in your neighborhood! Treesa


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I agree with Treesa. It's apparent from your affection for him that Owl is already a pet. Pigeons look beautiful when they fly, but when you see your beloved bird up in the sky it feels like your heart is up there with it and that's a scary feeling. You are right that Owl is dependent on you and probably lacks survival instincts. I learned the hard way just how bad it feels to lose a free-flying bird. As Treesa said, you won't regret keeping Owl safe.


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

I am sure that we have made the right decision. Owl is obviously comfortable here and is very attached to me already. He is also becoming quite attached to my husband and my husband is getting quite attached to him!







I think you're right about him being the most content and happiest pigeon in the neighborhood!



> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *I'm very happy you made the decision to keep Owl as a pet, you will not regret it. I'm sure Owl is the most content and happiest pigeon in your neighborhood! Treesa *


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, Owl is already a pet. It was not something that was planned, but it happened and everyone is happy about it. I just can't chance letting anything happen to the little guy at this point. It would be extremely heartbreaking!



> Originally posted by Birdmom4ever:
> *I agree with Treesa. It's apparent from your affection for him that Owl is already a pet. Pigeons look beautiful when they fly, but when you see your beloved bird up in the sky it feels like your heart is up there with it and that's a scary feeling. You are right that Owl is dependent on you and probably lacks survival instincts. I learned the hard way just how bad it feels to lose a free-flying bird. As Treesa said, you won't regret keeping Owl safe. *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad your keeping Owl as a pet. Gosh, Owl has a wonderful life ahead of him! I love happy endings....Treesa


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

I certainly hope that Owl has a wonderful life ahead of him! He is such a joy.



> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *I'm glad your keeping Owl as a pet. Gosh, Owl has a wonderful life ahead of him! I love happy endings....Treesa*


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not sure, but I will check and see. Thanks for the information!



> Originally posted by abbott75:
> *(about Vitamin D3)
> 
> Can you get Australian Pigeon Company Products in The USA? I know you can in Australia and the UK. Anyway if you can the Australian Pigeon Company's PVM Powder contains D3 plus many many other vitamins and minerals.
> ...


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks! I have saved these links to my Favorites.



> Originally posted by abbott75:
> *Try these links.
> http://www.pigeons.co.uk/br/product.asp?mscssid=FLXPBRJL45NE9N1U90FR QNPMUC500439&dept%5Fid=&pf%5Fid=AUS010
> http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/
> ...


----------

